# Pimp My 7!



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

:bawling:   :thumbdwn:


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

BlackChrome said:


> :bawling:   :thumbdwn:


Quite festive. :eeps: What else can you do when the paint is shot? :angel:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

OmG! Ok, does anybody remember Mel Brooks' movie "High Anxiety"? Having a car in this pattern was an actual joke from the movie (it was a '77 Cadillac Seville). These days it actually passes as a fashion accessory!!?!

--J.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I can't believe that West Coast Customs would consider doing something like that. Do you think they got approval from Louis Vuitton?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Poor 7er... probably doesn't want to be seen in public. What an indignity!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Lovely.  


.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

ljh824 said:


> Do you think they got approval from Louis Vuitton?


How many handbags had to die just to make this car?

--J.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Is this what happens when you leave your Bimmer parked in the "wrong" part of Beverly Hills? :rofl:

James.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

That is RIDICULOUS. So pointless.


----------

